# How long does it take for a kitten to settle



## Rebecca273ggdtc (Jun 18, 2018)

So I’ve had my kittens a week now. Lady I got them off said they were kind and playful. And litter trained.

I got them home. The boy pees and poops everywhere. The girl uses her tray.

I only have to sniff and they vanish. I can’t get near them.

To day I went to pick the boy up he went ninja and scratched me to bits.

The girl I can hold for 30 seconds.

I’ve sat on the floor for hours yet still no bonding.

I rang woman and she’s refusing to talk or even take them back.

I’m left with two terrified kittens.

Help. What can I do all my other cats over the years have never given me any problems like this.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

They will come round eventually, its a strange environment for them. I would get another litter tray for the male kitten.


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Yes aim for ideally three litter trays in different places, they need to feel like they have plenty of resources to go around.

Is the poop Normal that you are seeing? Not runny, not small hard pellets? Pain can be another reason for litter tray aversion.

Do try not to pick them up, not all cats like this. They might enjoy it but they need to approach you when they are ready. So let them come to you, treats always help!


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

How old are the kittens? What was their situation before you got them- meaning were they kittens of a feral mum, or was the lady you got them from a backyard breader...?

One week is not a very long time to settle. You can read to them to get them used to your voice.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Rebecca273ggdtc 
Hi,
I would keep doing as you are doing, it seems the kittens may not have been well socialized. Right now I wouldn't try picking them up but as said, read, work on a lap top etc in the same room so they get used to you. 
Try to engage with a wand or other toy from a distance from time to time so they still feel safe.
Did you see the environment they were living in or were they brought to you? Do you know their ages? I would bring them by to a vet for a check up. Were you given cards that showed vacs or worming etc?


----------



## Tom681 (Mar 24, 2018)

You gotta be patient.. New environment for them and they just gotta get used to it.

I would definitely add more litter boxes per Kitty.. They are pretty quick learners so it shouldn't be a problem.

I would suggest reading this article as it has some tons of advice - https://catloverhere.com/2018/06/06/how-to-litter-train-a-kitten-fast/

Hope this helps and all the best..


----------



## Raekab1989 (Jun 19, 2018)

I would definitely get one more litter box, if not 2. Cats are funny creatures and tend to need more options to do their business. My male cat will pee on the carpets if I don’t change the 2 he normally uses 2 times a day, he NEEDS them to be as clean as possible lol

I personally have a very social kitten, but my sister had an extremely shy kitten and she just let them come to her. If you force it, they will keep away even longer. Maybe try leaving a towel with your scent on it near them? That could help them get used to your scent faster. Another thing is maybe make it known when you are the one feeding them. Cats will always go to the place where they are being fed so maybe if they know YOURE the one feeding them, they will see you as more of a provider. Best of luck!!! It will happen, with some kittens/cats it just takes more time but they will bond with you


----------



## Raekab1989 (Jun 19, 2018)

Oh another thing is look into a diffuser. They release a fairmone that calms kitties and helps with the pee and stress.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B003E6WSHK?psc=1&ref=yo_pop_mb_pd_title

I got it when my boyfriend moved in to help the transition. Worth EVERY penny!!!!


----------



## Hestia (Jul 20, 2017)

I will add to the above. Patience and confidence is all. Don't let them pick up that you are anxious (or cross when there has been an accident) or they will feel anxious, too. Cats are funny things: they will think that if you are looking at them you are being aggressive. It's OK when they know you, but they really don't like it until then, so show them your confidence by looking away, or closing your eyes when they are looking at you. Weird, but this is telling them that you are confident in them. Next is that age is everything. Kittens should ideally be with their mothers for longer than puppies, but people assume six weeks is OK. They aren't fully socialised and confident in the world until about 12-13 weeks and by then should have had at least two vet trips for a vaccination and a booster. Nothing to worry about if your breeder was inexperienced or the mother was a moggie, these things can be overcome, but an early visit to register your kittens with a vet will also get them a once over to make sure they are healthy and happy. Did you get diet advice? A change of diet will make any kitten miserable. Tough now if the former owner won't talk to you - that's not helpful. A choice of tasty morsels and treats will always go down well, in moderation! Make sure your kittens have safe space, from you and from each other: cats and kittens like to be somewhere up off the ground where they can watch what's going on. Just because they are siblings won't make them best friends as they are growing up (they will settle down a bit later, but as they mature will most likely try to outdo each other), so they might even be tense with each other. Little boy cats growing up do wee: again, it depends on their age but he may be learning to mark out his space. A trip to the vet will let you know when he's ready for the snip. Try not to grab at them: as others have said, treat them gently until they start to come to you. Use feed time for a little gentle play with a feather on a stick or something at arm's length. As for time? Our two adopted Snowshoes are just settling in to accept cuddles after eight months: our Bengal kitten hissed, spat, bit and attacked anything breathing for four weeks (and he was home reared by an experienced breeder that we visited and saw all of the kittens socialised and playing indoors, he was just stressed); our Maine Coon got himself trapped under the kitchen units trying to hide and we had to cut away the cupboards to release him; our first Snowshoe boy settled in 24 hours; our Burmese took over as soon as her first paw emerged from the carrying case. I think all that this tells you is that all cats are individuals. 

Nearly forgot, now that the little boy has had a few accidents, do make sure that you get proper cleaner for this. Although a normal cleaner works for us, cats can often still smell things that we can't and they may repeat the accident in the same spot. There are some good ones in specialist pet suppliers: I've found all of the supermarket ones to be a waste of money.


----------



## Marr78 (Jun 26, 2018)

It will get better with time! The night is darkest just before the dawn and it cant rain every day! 
Just one week is not enough for the kitties to get adjusted to the new environment. 

You should help your cats feel as safe as possible. Don't vacuum around them and don't make really loud noises until they are settled in their new home 

What is their diet?


----------

